# Dog Kennel Cage Update



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I have some pictures of the large cage I made out of a dog kennel. The rat cage calculater says it can house up to 10 rats, so it's a mansion to the two that are in there by themselves right now.

I like to keep the top covered because they climb up on it during play time









Here it is without the cover:









Inside view


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

That looks great to me! I think we have the exact same crate for my dogs xD

How did you make the shelves?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photo! We have that exact dog crate, unused, in our garage and two young rats who will need to move out of their aquarium soon.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Genius! I always wondered if something like this would work...
Mansion indeed, I bet your girls are just wild about the space!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love this. its like the cat cage of mine that i converted. a LOT of space for a fraction of the cost because those crates and such are everywhere! its about time we are able to use the common pets fanfare to work for us (i mean beside the cat toys... they're cheap anyway, cages on the other hand! woot!).


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Duckling said:


> How did you make the shelves?


Actually, the shelves came with the kennel, they were supposed to hook together to form a partition to make the kennel smaller, if needed. I covered the shelves with the wire mesh and fleece sheets.

The rats love it, but it's a bit of a pain to clean because I stuck so many toys in. I may take some out again and then just rotate them.

I was going to order a Martin's cage, but the shipping cost to Canada is expensive, and they are definitely not larger than this one.


----------



## nancikynz (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you know the demisions of the cage. I have three male rattie babies that will DEFINATLY need to upgrade sooner then later, and the cheepest cage I have found is $90 and that is from Coastal Cages, which is not bad, but I think it would be so much easier and cheaper to make one. 

I had though about the dog crate I and very crafty I just cant think of anything to make ramps and shelves with. I know my ratties are getting bigger and the cage seems to be shrinking..


----------

